# IMAF Phillipines website launch



## kruzada (Nov 11, 2004)

Grandmaster Remy formed the Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines in 1972 before leaving for a global promotion of Arnis, entrusting the art to a student from his family circle to continue it in the Philippines. 

The foundations of IMAFP were planted as far back as 1997 when Grandmaster Remy Presas instructed his former student, Master Cristino Vasquez, to organize with his old and new students and establish the International Modern Arnis Federation in the Philippines. The development process culminated in 2000, when GM Remy Presas inaugurated the first IMAFP Board of Directors and officers.

During the years between 1997  2001, Grandmaser Remy Presas returned several times to the Philippines to establish the New Modern Arnis Club of the Philippines, which later became the International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines (IMAFP). During this time, he sought to renew ties with his former students and colleagues. More importantly, he used the rare and precious time during these visits to teach new students and develop them into new leaders.

To learn more about the International Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines you can visit their website which was launched last month.

http://www.imafp.com


----------



## kruzada (Nov 11, 2004)

For those who are interested in joining the North American chapter of IMAFP, Guro Jay Deleon 4th Degree (Lakan Apat) is in the process of gathering contact information from any Modern Arnis practitioners in Canada, America, or Mexico.

 He has been appointed the commissioner for IMAFP North America by the IMAFP council of masters in the Philippines, and is coordinating his efforts with Master Dulay and Dayang Edessa Ramos. He studied under Master Godofredo Fajardo in the Philippines and Grandmaster Remy Presas.

 His email address is jakkdawg@yahoo.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello kruzada,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Thank-you for posting and feel free to review and contribute to our existing topics or create new ones.

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

Kruzada,

Very nice looking and professional website. Please send my regards to the GM's in the Filipines.

Yours,

Paul Janulis
Master of Defense


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 11, 2004)

Kruzada and IMAF P,

Very well done.  It's great to see our Filipino brothers in arms.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## kruzada (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind remarks. IMAFP is dedicated to the peaceful propagation of the late Grandmaster Remy's vision of Modern Arnis, and the unification of all Filipino Martial Artists worldwide.

This website is my own humble tribute to Grandmaster Remy whom I consider to be one of the greatest grandmasters of the Filipino Martial Arts past and present. 

The content is updated regularly by Dayang Edessa Ramos and Master Samuel Dulay, so please visit the site regularly as more information on IMAFP will be posted in the future.

Maraming Salamat.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2004)

kruzada said:
			
		

> Grandmaster Remy formed the Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines in 1972 before leaving for a global promotion of Arnis, entrusting the art to a student from his family circle to continue it in the Philippines.
> 
> The foundations of IMAFP were planted as far back as 1997 when Grandmaster Remy Presas instructed his former student, Master Cristino Vasquez, to organize with his old and new students and establish the International Modern Arnis Federation in the Philippines. The development process culminated in 2000, when GM Remy Presas inaugurated the first IMAFP Board of Directors and officers.
> 
> ...




Kruzada,

No disrespect meant to anyone. Just for historical purposes, I ask the following questions.

Is Datu Shishir Inocalla is member of the IMAFP?

When did the IMAFP officially form?

Was all the old Masters, instructors and students, under the IPMAF before this?

Or, were they independant?

Or were there an active MAFP?

Thank you for your tme and response.
 :asian:


----------



## kruzada (Nov 12, 2004)

I am not an authority on the subject of IMAFP. All of the content was written by Dayang Edessa Ramos, who collected the information from the Masters during her last visit to the Philippines.

I simply designed the website and act as webmaster. I will however make an inquiry on your behalf and post the answers as soon as I recieve a response.

Salamat.


----------



## kruzada (Nov 17, 2004)

For more information, and to get an application form to join IMAFP via email, you can contact the IMAFP International Representative Edessa Ramos her telephone/Fax number is 0041 1 850 5101 and her email address is edessaramos@solnet.ch .

http://www.imafp.com/membership.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2004)

kruzada said:
			
		

> For more information, and to get an application form to join IMAFP via email, you can contact the IMAFP International Representative Edessa Ramos her telephone/Fax number is 0041 1 850 5101 and her email address is edessaramos@solnet.ch .
> 
> http://www.imafp.com/membership.html



Thank you, when I have the appropriate time, I will construct a message to send.

 :asian:


----------



## kruzada (Dec 30, 2004)

Your very welcome.

Here is a paragraph copied from imafp.com that might help answer some of your questions:

"He (GM Remy Presas) formed the Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines in 1972 before leaving for a global promotion of Arnis, entrusting the art to a student from his family circle to continue it in the Philippines. As the father of Modern Arnis and an ambassador of Filipino Martial Arts to the U.S.A., he organized the International Modern Arnis Federation Inc. in June 1991 and received the Hall of Fame Award for the 3rd time. Prof. Remy A. Presas dreamed of Modern Arnis becoming the Martial Art of the World before he retired and brought the art back to his homeland. The International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines, Inc. (IMAFP) was founded by Grandmaster Remy A. Presas in February 2000 in Manila before he passed away on August 28, 2001. To this day we still mourn the loss of a great teacher, fighter and Father of Modern Arnis."

all other inquiries can be directed to Dayang Edessa Ramos edessaramos@solnet.ch


----------

